# I love this picture of Emmett!



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

.






I snapped this picture of Emmett eating today. I absolutel LOVE it! Those ears are the cutest thing ever! And the pea hanging in his mouth is priceless.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow that is adorable! Great pic; its so clear. He's got quite a good looking feast there too


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

Good gracious get the defibulator for me. My heart stopped from the cuteness overload.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Great shot! That is adorable!


----------



## deetea (May 26, 2012)

I can't handle it! 
he looks like a cartoon!! 
I love it!


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

hes just tooo cute!!!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Those big ears on that tiny body! Too adorable for words.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

D'aaaaaaaaaw!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

AWWWW!!!!! You have the same kind of dumbo baby as I do! Your Emmett looks a lot like my Axl. The ears are extra funny at that age! ;D


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy moly! Definite cute overload!


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Awww wow that shot is too cute


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

This is soo cute you could make a print out of it!
But I made it funny for you.
Enjoy.


----------



## heartrats (Jun 16, 2012)

Too cute! Nah, not 'too' cute, theres no such thing but can I has your ratty? lol. Thats the kind of phot that needs a caption!


----------



## Sharrie (Jun 14, 2012)

So cute! He looks so cheeky!!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Omg.
Can't.Handle.
Cuteness.Overload.


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He is adorable and sweet! Can't believe how much he has grown!


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

It's too precious! Stop it!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

His name really suits him, what a cutie!


----------

